# Returning to Haunting - Help for a low scale Laboratory Idea



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello all!

I haven't been able to do my large scale haunts for the last couple of years and am hoping to get into it again with a small scale porch show.

I want to do something of a Bob Burn's halloween show. I really like his idea for Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (he painted his face as hyde with red paint and stood under a red light, then when he drank the potion, he flipped a switch to a green light so the makeup would show up: https://bobburns.mycottage.com/album/TrickrTreat4.htm)

Does anybody have experience building laboratory props they'd like to share?


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

The first and easiest bit of ambience in a laboratory is an aquarium air pump with air hose going into one or more bottles/jars with some water in them. The bubbling sound is practically mandatory in a lab scene. You can light the jars and/or color the water, too.


----------



## LoneCheese (Sep 13, 2021)

I know this post is a little old, but for the sake of continuing the topic, my husband and I did a lab as our first little garage haunt. We put highlighters in water for our viles and had a black light set up to shine across the table. I also filmed a friend wandering in an empty corner of our basement, edited in some time stamp and "patient" info, and added grain and noise onto the footage. I looped the footage on a small tube TV so it looked like we had a live security camera on a prisoner/human lab rat. I glued some boxes together and stuck blue lights through some holes, added knobs from odds and ends, painted it with silver and rusty colors, and called it my "boop boop beep boop machine." I found fake severed ears and worms and displayed them in jars. It was a lot of fun!


----------

